# Church websites



## AV1611 (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone good examples of church websites that have made use of Web 2.0? For example, giving them more of a blog feel. If you have done so what tools did you use?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.oceansideurc.org/ - Home (Daniel uses Squarespace.com. It's a nice all-in-one solution but has a few limitations. The solution supports using your own domain names too.)

Christ Church PCA » Home (Fred built this from Wordpress. Wordpress has added some plugins and features that have made it more suitable for this kind of work though it is still a bit clumsy at other things. For what he's doing with it though it is really quite nice.)

Two other CMS's worth looking at are Joomla! and drupal.org | Community plumbing

Of the two I prefer the former in terms of where it is going technically.


----------



## wretchedworm (Jan 25, 2008)

I am also looking for websites that are well designed. 
Don't see much around.
I'd love to see one featured in The FWA: Favourite Website Awards - Web awards at the cutting edge in the future.


----------

